# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ И ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК 2.0 Обновленная версия

## Николай Бугаков

*"ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ И ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК 2.0" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*

*УВАЖАЕМЫЕ КОЛЛЕГИ! ПО ВАШИМ ПРОСЬБАМ "ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ" И "ФУТБОЛЬНЫЙ КАСТИНГ СНЕГУРОЧЕК" ТЕПЕРЬ МОЖНО ПРИОБРЕСТИ НЕ ТОЛЬКО В КОМПЛЕКТЕ, НО И ОТДЕЛЬНО. КРОМЕ ТОГО, В НОВЫХ ВЕРСИЯХ ПРОИЗВЕДЕН РЕМАСТЕРИНГ (ОБНОВЛЕНИЕ) ЗВУКА. БОЛЬШОЕ СПАСИБО ЗА РЕМАСТЕРИНГ СТУДИИ "MWM":
https://vk.com/mwm_studio* 

*Студия "Ника плюс" представляет вашему вниманию интерактив для группы участниц до 10 человек. Конкурс построен на работе с аудиофайлами, являющимися записью монолога горячего дагестанского комментатора.  Пока звучит аудиофайл, участница должна обыграть то, о чем говорит комментатор. За основу номера взята манера разговора известного дагестанского комментатора Рамазана Рабаданова, который комментирует различные спортивные события в шуточной форме.




ХОЧЕТСЯ ОБРАТИТЬ ВАШЕ ВНИМАНИЕ НА ТО, ЧТО ИНТЕРАКТИВ НЕ ТРЕБУЕТ ПОДГОТОВКИ!

Интерактив создан в двух вариантах: универсальном и новогоднем. 
"Футбольное дефиле" – это универсальный вариант, который можно проводить на свадьбах, юбилеях, выпускных, корпоративах и других праздниках. На свадьбах номер уместен в качестве  дефиле претенденток на букет невесты. Если незамужних девушек мало, более опытные (замужние) могут в этом номере выступать наставниками и помощниками. На других праздниках возраст и семейное положение участниц не имеет значения.  
"Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек" – это новогодний вариант номера, который  предполагает выбор лучшей Снегурочки из десятка претенденток. 

Чтобы выполнение задания было понятнее участницам, ведущая может в образе тренера команды показать приблизительный сценарий дефиле на личном примере (аудиофайл для тренера прописан отдельно) и вставлять свои комментарии между треками. Кроме ведущей в качестве тренера может выйти невеста, юбилярша или любая женщина, которая подойдет для этой роли. Комплект предполагает дефиле 10 участниц и выход тренера. Номер можно сократить, т.к. все файлы прописаны отдельно.*

*Демо – версия "Футбольного дефиле 2.0":
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CgV8/VAmfaTdmU

В комплект универсального и новогоднего варианта входят: 
12 аудиотреков (10 + приветствие, выход тренера) и подробное описание.*

*Стоимость "Футбольного дефиле 2.0" – 500 руб.
Стоимость "Футбольного кастинга Снегурочек 2.0" – 500 руб.*

*Ознакомиться с отзывами можно здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524567

Также за консультацией можно обращаться ВК: 
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

любаша 76 (18.12.2018)

----------


## Ирина06121979

Всем привет! Приобрела отдельно футбольное дефиле, в успехе его не сомневалась сразу, так как уже используемый мной номер Ники "Дефиле холостяков" - это один из моих любимых и беспроигрышных номеров программы. Провела сегодня и, по традиции, спешу поделиться впечатлением - просто супер классный номер, палочка-выручалочка, особенно для компании с активной женской половиной гостей, и при этом совершенно не требует подготовки. Очень хорошо зашел в средней части банкета, когда мужская половина гостей была еще мало активна, а женская уже рвалась в бой и хотела хлеба и зрелищ) Женщины и девушки проявили себя во всей красе и с огромным удовольствием! Ну а легендарный тренер носила свое почетное звание до конца банкета - во время танцевального батла между мужчинами и женщинами, она применила свои тренерские задатки по отношению к малоподвижным мужчинам и они, благодаря этому, зажгли по-полной! Такой номер 100% должен быть в комплекте у каждого ведущего. Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА "НИКА ПЛЮС" за этот первоклассный номер!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.02.2018), Смоляниова2 (18.02.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ирина, спасибо огромное за такой первоклассный отзыв! Я уже упоминал о том, что Дефиле холостяков и Футбольное дефиле отлично заходят одним блоком. Футбольное дефиле уже давно себя зарекомендовало, как превосходная активашка не только для женской, но и для мужской половины. Никогда еще мужчины не оставались равнодушны к происходящему. Ну, а почетное звание легендарного тренера носят не только на празднике, но и после него. Еще раз спасибо и удачи! :Victory:

----------


## Алешина Елена

Мне вообще нравятся все номера Коли. И этому есть свои объяснения: 1. Не требуют особой подготовки. 2. Не нужны костюмы и утомительные переодевания. 3. Блоки воспринимаются публикой в любой компании разного пола, эмоционального и спиртового градуса. 4. Подходят и для свадеб, и для юбилеев, и для корпоративов. 5. Их всегда можно сократить, если количество участников небольшое, т.к. нарезки идут отдельно.
Теперь собственно об этом номере - в год ЧМ по футболу идет не на 100, а на все 200!!! Проводила и буду проводить еще! Нравится и мне, и гостям!
Еще один бОООльшой плюс этого номера - подходит для чисто женского коллектива. Я работаю в детсаду и очень часто возникает проблема - чем удивить сотрудниц. Этот номер пришелся для наших сотрудниц "ко двору". И еще - не нужна особая физическая подготовка. В отличие от настоящих футболистов, которым я желаю удачи в этом ЧМ!

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.03.2018)

----------


## ЕленК

Николай, здравствуйте! Хотелось бы познакомиться с Вашим творчеством и приобрести:
NEW! ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ (ДАГЕСТАНСКИЙ КОММЕНТАТОР) 2.0 Обновленная версия
Ля - ля (Детская). Музыкальный застольный интерактив
Снова наливай (Gangnam style). Музыкальный застольный интерактив
Раз словечко. Застольная активация.
Как можно оплатить данные блоки? Цена за все 2400?
С ув.Елена

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.03.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Елена! Очень приятно, что Вы хотите ознакомиться с творчеством Ники плюс. Я надеюсь, что Вы останетесь довольны! Реквизиты для оплаты выслал в личку :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Мне вообще нравятся все номера Коли. И этому есть свои объяснения: 1. Не требуют особой подготовки. 2. Не нужны костюмы и утомительные переодевания. 3. Блоки воспринимаются публикой в любой компании разного пола, эмоционального и спиртового градуса. 4. Подходят и для свадеб, и для юбилеев, и для корпоративов. 5. Их всегда можно сократить, если количество участников небольшое, т.к. нарезки идут отдельно.


Лена, большое спасибо за высокую оценку конкурсных номеров Ники плюс и лично моего труда! :Thank You2: 




> Теперь собственно об этом номере - в год ЧМ по футболу идет не на 100, а на все 200!!! Проводила и буду проводить еще! Нравится и мне, и гостям!
> Еще один бОООльшой плюс этого номера - подходит для чисто женского коллектива. Я работаю в детсаду и очень часто возникает проблема - чем удивить сотрудниц. Этот номер пришелся для наших сотрудниц "ко двору". И еще - не нужна особая физическая подготовка. В отличие от настоящих футболистов, которым я желаю удачи в этом ЧМ!


Недавно, в который раз, убедился, что этот номер действительно отлично проходит. Проводили мероприятие у постоянных клиентов. Часть из них уже участвовала на новогоднем корпоративе в Футбольном кастинге Снегурочек. Им настолько понравилось, что попросили провести Футбольное дефиле. Тем более, что часть компании была новой и многие гости дефиле еще не видели. Получилось настоящее шоу! Взрыв эмоций, смех до слез и артистичные проходы участниц сделали этот номер хитом праздника! К слову, попросила провести Футбольное дефиле женщина, которая была капитаном команды во время Футбольного кастинга Снегурочек. В этот раз ей вновь предоставили право носить почетное звание капитана, с которым она блестяще справилась! :Ok:

----------


## ЕленК

Хочу сказать спасибо ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА "НИКА ПЛЮС" за ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ 2.0 ОБНОВЛЕННАЯ ВЕРСИЯ. На всех юбилеях девчонки просто невообразимое вытворяли, а мужская половина отвлекалась от разговоров, от "сообразим пока там чего-то происходит", и поддерживала всех участниц без исключения бурными аплодисментами и не менее бурными эмоциями.Здорово, теперь не надо придумывать для мужского юбилея что-то особенное: бери и делай.А главное-без реквизита!!! Спасибо огромное!!!С ув.Елена

----------

Николай Бугаков (15.04.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Хочу сказать спасибо ТВОРЧЕСКОЙ СТУДИИ ПРАЗДНИКА "НИКА ПЛЮС" за ФУТБОЛЬНОЕ ДЕФИЛЕ 2.0 ОБНОВЛЕННАЯ ВЕРСИЯ.


Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв! 



> На всех юбилеях девчонки просто невообразимое вытворяли, а мужская половина отвлекалась от разговоров, от "сообразим пока там чего-то происходит", и поддерживала всех участниц без исключения бурными аплодисментами и не менее бурными эмоциями.


Футбольное дефиле никого не оставляет равнодушным, особенно мужчин. Мало того, что все перестают отвлекаться и поддерживают участниц, некоторые еще бегут из уборных и заканчивают перекуры, чтобы посмотреть на это шоу :Grin: 



> Здорово, теперь не надо придумывать для мужского юбилея что-то особенное: бери и делай.А главное-без реквизита!!! Спасибо огромное!!!С ув.Елена


Футбольное дефиле подойдет для любого праздника, а в свадебный сезон отлично проходит одним блоком с Дефиле холостяков :Yes4: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5206608

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Еще один замечательный отзыв из соцсетей. Спасибо Вам, Оксана! Удачи! :Ok:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Коля, день добрый! "Футбольное дефиле" хочу. Деньги отправляю на карту.

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.07.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Наташа. Как говорится в одном замечательном фильме, если женщина хочет - ей надо дать, иначе она возьмет сама :Grin:  Встречайте ссылку в личке :Yes4:

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Провела "Дефиле" на юбилее. Футбольные страсти еще не забылись, поэтому попала в точку, тем более сама юбилярыня страстная болельщица.Коля, материал, как всегда, классный. На новогодних корпоративах в "Итоги года" будет очень кстати. Спасибо.

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.07.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Провела "Дефиле" на юбилее. Футбольные страсти еще не забылись, поэтому попала в точку, тем более сама юбилярыня страстная болельщица.Коля, материал, как всегда, классный. На новогодних корпоративах в "Итоги года" будет очень кстати. Спасибо.


Наташа, большое спасибо за отзыв! Весь летний сезон "Футбольное дефиле" было одним из самых забойных моментов конкурсных программ. Футбольная тема актуальна всегда, но особенно в этом году, поскольку остались воспоминания о ЧМ. А на новогодних праздниках во время подведения итогов года нас порадует "Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек". Ждем с нетерпением! :Yahoo:  :Snegurochka:

----------


## Валерий Куликов

Добрый вечер Ника+! Уже неоднократно проводил ваши Пожелания Деда Мороза. Большое спасибо за этот интерактив! Всегда проходит отлично! В этом году хочу вплотную взяться за Снегурочек :Grin:  Прослушал демку обновленной версии. Очень клево! :Ok:  Хочу приобрести комплект. Реквизиты для оплаты не изменились?

----------

Aniani (04.12.2019), Николай Бугаков (02.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Добрый вечер Ника+! Уже неоднократно проводил ваши Пожелания Деда Мороза. Большое спасибо за этот интерактив! Всегда проходит отлично!


Здравствуйте, Валерий! Я очень рад, что пожелания ДМ у вас отлично проходят! Перед этим можно проводить Дефиле ДМ. Получается отличное продолжение: сперва вы выбираете ДМ, а потом выбранный ДМ высказывает свои пожелания. А в связке с Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек будет вообще логически завершенный большой блок :Aga: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503



> В этом году хочу вплотную взяться за Снегурочек Прослушал демку обновленной версии. Очень клево!


В демо-версии лишь малая часть. А приобрести комплект Футбольного дефиле и Футбольного кастинга Снегурочек не только клево, но и выгодно! :Derisive: 



> Реквизиты для оплаты не изменились?


Реквизиты для оплаты выложены здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524502

----------


## Толичек

Это один из моих любимейших блоков.
Блок суперский. 
Не первый год провожу. С девчонками работать просто супер. :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (06.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Это один из моих любимейших блоков.
> Блок суперский.


Толик, большое спасибо за отзыв! Это тоже один из моих любимых блоков! :Yes4: 



> Не первый год провожу. С девчонками работать просто супер.


В обновленной версии блок заиграл еще более яркими красками. А всем мужчинам женское дефиле всегда будет доставлять удовольствие! :Grin:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Коля! Пришла сказать спасибо за Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек! Всегда проходит очень живо и весело! Футбольное дефиле универсально, его можно проводить на любых праздниках. Я на свадьбах часто провожу его вместе с Дефиле холостяков. 
Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек тоже замечательно проходит вместе с Дефиле Дедов Морозов. Главное, что ничего придумывать и готовиться не нужно. Сделала подводку, а потом включаются треки, которые все делают вместо меня. Кайфую вместе с публикой! А еще порадовало обновление звука. Раньше тоже было отлично, но сейчас звук стал плотнее и ярче. На приближающихся новогодниках для новых клиентов обязательно проведу!

----------

Николай Бугаков (10.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля! Пришла сказать спасибо за Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек! Всегда проходит очень живо и весело! Футбольное дефиле универсально, его можно проводить на любых праздниках. Я на свадьбах часто провожу его вместе с Дефиле холостяков.


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Футбольное дефиле отлично проходит в связке с Дефиле холостяков. Холостякам и незамужним сразу понятно, на кого обратить внимание, да и себя можно показать во всей красе! :Derisive: 



> Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек тоже замечательно проходит вместе с Дефиле Дедов Морозов. Главное, что ничего придумывать и готовиться не нужно. Сделала подводку, а потом включаются треки, которые все делают вместо меня. Кайфую вместе с публикой! А еще порадовало обновление звука. Раньше тоже было отлично, но сейчас звук стал плотнее и ярче. На приближающихся новогодниках для новых клиентов обязательно проведу!


Связка Дефиле Дедов Морозов и Футбольного кастинга Снегурочек тоже одна из моих любимых! Не было ни одного новогодника, на которых они не произвели бы фурор! :Yahoo:  Над звуком пришлось поработать, но это того стоило! :Yes4: 
Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## yabloko-tv

Наверное любой ведущий подтвердит, что если на празднике ты "раскачал" женщин, то праздник получится на все 100%! С "Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек" эта задача выполняется на раз! Классный блок, яркие эмоции, аплодисменты мужчин.... В общем все как я люблю! Спасибо!

----------

Николай Бугаков (14.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Наверное любой ведущий подтвердит, что если на празднике ты "раскачал" женщин, то праздник получится на все 100%!


Алексей, спасибо за отзыв! В продолжение скажу, что любой мужчина подтвердит, что если он "раскачает" женщину, то будет счастлив! :Grin: 



> С "Футбольным кастингом Снегурочек" эта задача выполняется на раз! Классный блок, яркие эмоции, аплодисменты мужчин.... В общем все как я люблю! Спасибо!


Самое забавное, что аплодисменты звучат не только от мужчин, но и от женщин :Derisive: 
Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

Какой шикарный БЛОК...
Мой любимый! Сколько провела с ним праздников! Ни счесть! И ВСЁ ВРЕМЯ на УРА!!!
Спасибо моим любимым Никушкам!!!
Каждый участник получает МИНУТУ СЛАВЫ!  А ведь это главное, чтобы наши гости запомнили (независимо от выпитого  :Taunt:  :Taunt:  :Taunt: ) свой ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ час!!! А, именно, с этим блоком так и происходит! 
Творчества ВАМ!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2018)

----------


## любаша 76

> Хочется обратить ваше внимание на то, что этот интерактив будет особенно актуален в год проведения Чемпионата мира по футболу в России.


"Футбольный десант" - это детская программа, которую начала работать с первых дней чемпионата.  Катала весь год! Никогда не думала, что футбол так будет интересен не только пятиклассникам, но и начальному звену. И даже мне, раннее никогда не смотревшей футбол! Просто ажиотаж!!! 
Коля, ваши Снегурочки сразят на повал любого мужчину! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! Подытожить уходяший 2018 таким кастингом - выстрел в десяточку  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Какой шикарный БЛОК... Мой любимый!


Зоя, большое спасибо за отзыв! Это тоже один из моих любимых блоков! :Yahoo: 



> Сколько провела с ним праздников! Ни счесть! И ВСЁ ВРЕМЯ на УРА!!!
> Спасибо моим любимым Никушкам!!!
> Каждый участник получает МИНУТУ СЛАВЫ! А ведь это главное, чтобы наши гости запомнили (независимо от выпитого ) свой ЗВЕЗДНЫЙ час!!! А, именно, с этим блоком так и происходит! 
> Творчества ВАМ!!!


Воспоминания остаются не только в памяти, но на фото и видео. При всем желании ТАКОЕ не забудешь! :Derisive: 
С наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Парина

Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек неизменно вызывают положительные эмоции и бурю аплодисментов! Дагестанский комментатор знает толк не только в футболе, но и в женщинах. Поэтому его комментарии горячи настолько же, как и он сам. Какая женщина устоит перед ним? Все участницы с удовольствием и веселым задором исполняют все, что он комментирует. А еще мне хочется отметить, что работа над звуком, Николай,  меня всегда восхищала, но в этом проекте она дала свои результаты. Звук стал еще лучше! Коля! Благодарю тебя за такую замечательную фишку, которую можно проводить не только в новогоднем, но и в универсальном варианте!

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> "Футбольный десант" - это детская программа, которую начала работать с первых дней чемпионата. Катала весь год! Никогда не думала, что футбол так будет интересен не только пятиклассникам, но и начальному звену. И даже мне, раннее никогда не смотревшей футбол! Просто ажиотаж!!!


Люба, большое спасибо за отзыв! После футбола, который показала сборная России на ЧМ, равнодушных не осталось не только среди мужчин, но среди женщин и детей! :Yes4: 



> Коля, ваши Снегурочки сразят на повал любого мужчину! Спасибо! Спасибо! Спасибо! Подытожить уходяший 2018 таким кастингом - выстрел в десяточку


Пусть дефилируют и попадают только в десяточку! :Ok: 
Желаю отличных новогодних корпоративов! С наступающим! :Rulezzz 06:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек неизменно вызывают положительные эмоции и бурю аплодисментов!


Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв! Вдвойне приятно его услышать от автора первоклассных программ! :Thank You2: 



> Дагестанский комментатор знает толк не только в футболе, но и в женщинах. Поэтому его комментарии горячи настолько же, как и он сам. Какая женщина устоит перед ним? Все участницы с удовольствием и веселым задором исполняют все, что он комментирует. А еще мне хочется отметить, что работа над звуком, Николай, меня всегда восхищала, но в этом проекте она дала свои результаты. Звук стал еще лучше! Коля! Благодарю тебя за такую замечательную фишку, которую можно проводить не только в новогоднем, но и в универсальном варианте!


Новогодники идут полным ходом. Как обычно, Дефиле рулит! Кайфуем вместе с публикой! :Yahoo: 
Поздравляю с наступающим Новым годом! Желаю дефилировать по жизни уверенным шагом и со счастливой улыбкой! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## esok10

Здравствуйте, Ника плюс! Я снова убеждаюсь, что все ваши фишки проходят просто на УРА! Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек вообще одни из самых зажигательных и динамичных интерактивов, которые я проводила! :Ok:  
На предновогодниках Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек просто рвал залы. Сколько было положительных эмоций не только со стороны Снегурочек, но и всех гостей! На корпоративах публика часто уже разгоряченная и рвущаяся в бой. Причем, получить  звание Снегурочек были достойны все претендентки! Так старались женщины себя показать, что каждой хотелось присудить победу!
На свадьбах, юбилеях и выпускных Футбольное дефиле стало моим любимым блоком. Всегда 100% успех! Зажигают все: молодежь, бабушки и дети. С каким азартом комментирует дагестанский комментатор. Николай, Вам прекрасно удалось передать манеру разговора и горячий темперамент кавказского мужчины! Весь зал в восторге! Женщины вытворяют даже то, чего сами от себя не ожидали. Как говорит комментатор, сколько шарма, ты посмотри!
Еще раз огромное спасибо за Ваши шедевры, неординарный подход и уникальность Ваших конкурсов! :Tender:

----------

Николай Бугаков (08.02.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Здравствуйте, Ника плюс! Я снова убеждаюсь, что все ваши фишки проходят просто на УРА! Футбольное дефиле и Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек вообще одни из самых зажигательных и динамичных интерактивов, которые я проводила!


Здравствуйте, Елена! Большое спасибо за отзыв! Мне очень приятно, что Вам понравились "Футбольное дефиле" и "Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек"! :Ok: 



> На предновогодниках Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек просто рвал залы. Сколько было положительных эмоций не только со стороны Снегурочек, но и всех гостей! На корпоративах публика часто уже разгоряченная и рвущаяся в бой. Причем, получить звание Снегурочек были достойны все претендентки! Так старались женщины себя показать, что каждой хотелось присудить победу!


На новогодниках "Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек" - это неизменный хит программы. Вдвойне радует, что этот интерактив отлично проходит не только у нас, но и у наших коллег! :Aga: 



> На свадьбах, юбилеях и выпускных Футбольное дефиле стало моим любимым блоком. Всегда 100% успех! Зажигают все: молодежь, бабушки и дети. С каким азартом комментирует дагестанский комментатор. Николай, Вам прекрасно удалось передать манеру разговора и горячий темперамент кавказского мужчины! Весь зал в восторге! Женщины вытворяют даже то, чего сами от себя не ожидали. Как говорит комментатор, сколько шарма, ты посмотри!


На одном из недавних мероприятий гости, которые были на новогоднем корпоративе и участвовали в "Футбольном кастинге Снегурочек", попросили провести универсальное "Футбольное дефиле". Основная часть компании была новой, и дефиле стало приятным сюрпризом для новичков. А те, кто уже был, даже высказывали пожелания: я хочу стрелять глазами, я хочу раздавать воздушные поцелуи, я хочу быть капитаном, и еще много всяких женских "хочу"... В итоге тренированные женщины продефилировали даже лучше, чем в прошлый раз, и подавали пример новичкам, которые тоже не отставали! :Derisive: 



> Еще раз огромное спасибо за Ваши шедевры, неординарный подход и уникальность Ваших конкурсов!


Еще раз благодарю за высокую оценку творчества "Ники плюс"! :Thank You2:  Желаю отличной работы и благодарных клиентов! :Victory:

----------


## ponyashkina

Николай добрый вечер! Спешу сказать, что провела сегодня корпоратив и провела ваши фишки)футбольное дефиле зашло на ура! Вечеринка была у фитнес клуба, поэтому она была в тему))) зал лежал под столами! Участницы так ловко все делали это просто словам не передашь!))) качаем корпоратив тоже отменная фишка! Спешу приобрести такую же на юбилей) 23 юбилей и теперь понимаю, что второй блок я должна открыть только этой активашкой!))))

----------

Николай Бугаков (22.03.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай добрый вечер! Спешу сказать, что провела сегодня корпоратив и провела ваши фишки)футбольное дефиле зашло на ура! Вечеринка была у фитнес клуба, поэтому она была в тему))) зал лежал под столами! Участницы так ловко все делали это просто словам не передашь!)))


Здравствуйте, Мария! Большое спасибо за отзыв! Как я уже говорил вам, можно даже не сомневаться в том, что "Футбольное дефиле" зайдет на ура! :Yes4:  Часто женщины вытворяют такое, чего даже горячий дагестанский комментатор от них не ожидает! :Yahoo: 



> качаем корпоратив тоже отменная фишка! Спешу приобрести такую же на юбилей) 23 юбилей и теперь понимаю, что второй блок я должна открыть только этой активашкой!))))


"Добавим кача!" - это забойная активашка, которая поможет вам не только в начале корпоративов и юбилеев, но и на свадьбах, выпускных и новогодниках. Этот блок тоже яркий и запоминающийся! :Ok: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606
Желаю отличных праздников, на которых будет кач, дефиле и еще много интересных изюминок! :Ok:

----------


## ПАРИЖАНКА

Добрый день всем! Хочу сказать дуэту "Ника Плюс" огромное спасибо за этот блок.. Футбольное дефеле "подкорректировала".. под мужчин, и провела на новогодках и на свадьбе, как выкуп! Благодарю от всей души! Очень весело и ярко!:)))

----------

Николай Бугаков (06.09.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Елена, большое спасибо за отзыв! Вот уж, воистину, талантливый человек ко всему подходит творчески! :Derisive:  Подкорректировать под мужчин женский конкурс еще нужно уметь :Smile3: 
У Ники плюс для мужчин есть свадебный вариант "ДЕФИЛЕ ХОЛОСТЯКОВ"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5206608
и новогодний вариант "ДЕФИЛЕ ДЕДОВ МОРОЗОВ"
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503
Желаю веселых и ярких праздников вместе с конкурсами от Ники плюс! :Vishenka 32:

----------


## Aniani

Великолепные блоки для Снегурки и Деда Мороза! Обычно еще в самом начале делаю Алкотестер!) И после Телепатию) очень люблю атмосферу , которую создают блоки и полученный результат. 
Гости в полном восторге и изумлении! Они вновь верят в чудеса! Взрослые дяди просто тают от услышанных приятностей! А девочки порхают как настоящие феи! :Tender: 
Благодарю за все блоки!!! :Ok:  :Ok: 
Хочу еще)! :Blush2:  :Yes4:  :Tender:

----------

Николай Бугаков (05.12.2019)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Анна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Пусть дяди и тети продолжают таять и порхать, а у ведущей будет много постоянных клиентов! :Derisive: 
С Наступающим Новым годом! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------

